# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  [Dbutant] Puissance

## pelotudo

Bonjour,

VHDL ne me reconnait pas la puissance ^ lors de la compilation.
Dois-je ajouter un include ou quelque chose de ce genre-l?

Merci

----------


## Blue_Strike

essaye  ** au lieu de ^

----------

